# Personal Locator Beacons (PLB's).... anyone use one?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We're starting to get more adventurous and I would really like to be carrying a satellite based locating device if anything should happen. Lions, bears, broken bones... you really never know what can happen out there.

I looked for a while at the "SPOT" which is widely known but it seems to be more of a toy than anything. Lot's of complaints from people who say it doesn't report when they need it the most. That's not a good thing.

I've been looking at the SARlink from http://acrelectronics.com/ for a couple of years now but not sure whether it's worth the dough or not.

Anyone have any experience with these or similar devices?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not looked into them but maybe I should. I do carry my GPS and cell phone. I get amazing coverage with my phone, and it is GPS enabled allowing the police or whom ever to pinpoint my location. I've used it twice (for others in distress) and it has worked flawlessly both times. I was probably forty miles from town both times. I am sure that there must have been acell tower somewhere in area. What is the cost of one of them?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

$300 - $600 for a decent one but they are darn near guaranteed to work. Unlike the novelty "SPOT" devices you see sold in every store. Here is another video...a little bit more informative.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have though about getting one but, having put it off. They would be good for using them on land as well as on land, by two passes which is about 90 min. Getting some one there to rescue you could take longer than that for help to get there due to weather. Nothing replaces a good first aid kit,as well. I have gotten ones that are for bleeding or other trauma that may occur. Up here you can be only a mile of the road and need help.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd probably have one if I lived in Alaska or some place where your chances of getting lost or screwed up were much greater than where I live.

Not saying they are not a good investment, just that being more cognizant of what your doing is cheaper and much better than relying on a gadget.

Even GPS's are not something one should rely 100 percent on. And as a last thought thinking about the cost of the rescue now days should make one be very careful about how they do things, not every rescue is free any more.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Fortunately, I am blessed with being able to do my predator hunting and deer hunting in my own back yard so to speak so for me, they would not be worth the investment. I have always wanted to go on a mule deer and elk hunt. If that ever comes true for me, I would consider investing in one.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Try a Bushnell Backtrack, be aware of your surroundings and NO daredeviling.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds unanimous that you guys feel these things just DON'T work when there's weather or obstructions. Surely there has to be 1 that is powerful enough?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes there is but it requires two men and a boy to carry it and the battery!


----------

